# Bermuda



## Manatee (Mar 30, 2018)

Has anyone been to Bermuda lately?  My wife and I went there in 1960, I suspect it may have changed a bit over that period of time.

Tourists were_ not_ permitted to rent/drive cars, They were only allowed to rent mopeds.  They were fun, but you had to pay attention, they drive on the _left_ and the roundabouts go clockwise.

The taxis were small English convertibles fitted with surrey tops.  No vehicles had air conditioning.

Elbow Beach, the hotel where we stayed had a morning beach party for honeymooners.  We had been married for a year, but they said that was close enough.  It was fun.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 1, 2018)

I've not been for years.  Always intended to go back but never did.  My husband and I were there around 1970 for a business conference and tacked on a few days for fun and sightseeing.  We stayed at a large pink hotel slightly outside Hamilton and had to take the hotel jitney into town or rent a moped.  

Early 90s, I went alone and stayed in a small b & b in downtown Hamilton.  I loved both trips especially seeing all the pastel painted houses and lush greenery.


----------

